# Puppy Uglies...



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

K, I know that chi's go through a 'fugly' stage, well where the long coats do where their coats don't look so nice. I found a puppy who is about 4 months old and his coat looks so sparse, especially around his face/eyes, is that normal? He's really cute though. Sebastian didn't get a coat until he was 8 months or so. For the longest time I thought he was going to be a short coat with frizzy ears lol.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy never had that funky stage with her coat so I dunno until lotus starts loosing hers


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

madi's was never sparse, just scraggly. let me find some pics on here of her during that stage.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

okay, i can't find any quick, but this is madi at about 5 months...

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/44477-madison-5-months.html


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes!! I got Maisie at almost 6 months while she was going through that stage - She went like that about 4 months, but her coat is getting longer by the day now (although now shes shedding its driving me mad Lol!)


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Halle definitely went through that phase...here she is at about 4 months...:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a threat i did about Darcy a couple of weeks ago. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/54529-my-beautiful-boy-looks-complete-mess.html

His coat is starting to come back in again now. He's just turnes 5 months.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup, completely normal!

Prada lost her coat around 4 months, and it didnt start to make it's slow, but steady, come back until around 6 months. :3


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

Pippin is almost 4 months he's not really looking like anything but a fuzz bucket. I didn't realize it took so long for their coats to come in. Will be interesting to see how he transitions, it appears they each do their own thing. I'm sure it's just part of the process. 

Is the puppy healthy and has it been eating good food? That sometimes affects the coat too I think.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco completely blew all puppy coat and was naked naked naked at around 4 months. At 6 months he has gotten quite thick fur but its still very short other than on the back of his neck and a bit on his tail. Both his parents as well as 3 of his grandparents were LC, and I've seen their coats which are gorgeous but I donno where his is gonna come from! Can you show us a picture of the puppy? I don't think its necessarily normal to have sparse hair around eyes, its more body that they really get naked.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here is another one my hubby really likes:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Here is another one my hubby really likes:


They both are gorgeous and their coats look totally normal


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

too cute!


----------

